# Wifi Issue With ICS Roms For The Kindle Fire



## nicholas173 (Feb 4, 2012)

Had anyone else had issues with the fire not recognizing d-link routers when using ICS roms. It will recognize other brands but not d-link. It may be some other issue but the two routers I have are d-link and don't show up, but if I go somewhere with a different brand router works flawlessly.


----------



## tedr108 (Oct 14, 2011)

Are you sure that you don't have your router set up as a hidden AP? Try adding the AP name and password manually to your KF wi-fi list and see what happens.


----------



## nicholas173 (Feb 4, 2012)

I tried this, but no luck. It shows that the network is not in range.


----------



## tedr108 (Oct 14, 2011)

nicholas173 said:


> I tried this, but no luck. It shows that the network is not in range.


OK, I misunderstood ... thought you were not seeing it at all.

Well, I can tell you that it is not all d-link routers. I connect to a pretty wimpy d-link with my KF at a friend's house whenever I am there. No fancy setup, just default everything when he set it up.

You might want to look at changing your router channel. Perhaps yours is set at a very low or very high channel that is out of the KF's range -- or perhaps there is a weird conflict with some other device (of a neighbor, e.g.) on the same channel. Those are about the only things I can think of. Never had any problems with the KF, but I do own another device that is not happy with some channels.


----------



## tedr108 (Oct 14, 2011)

You did try "forgetting" your router's AP name, right?


----------

